

The Most Commonly Spoken Language in Each State Besides English and Spanish - kldavis4
http://mentalfloss.com/article/56714/most-commonly-spoken-language-each-state-besides-english-and-spanish

======
tokenadult
Original source with more commentary and less blogspam:

[http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/culturebox/2014/05/langua...](http://www.slate.com/articles/arts/culturebox/2014/05/language_map_what_s_the_most_popular_language_in_your_state.html)

